# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > QU-BD One Up & Two Up Forum >  KS Project Update #42: We Are Rounding the Final Bend!

## Eddie

*Project Update #42: We Are Rounding the Final Bend!*Posted by Chelsea Thompson ♥ Like

*SHIPPING RECAP:*Batch #1 Domestic - All Units Shipped
Batch #1 International - All Units Shipped
Batch #2 Domestic - All Units Shipped  
Batch #2 International - All Units Shipped
If you are in Batch #1 or #2 (Holiday or January Delivery and have NOT received yours yet.  Please send us a support ticket)
We have been doing a lot more thorough testing of all the components with Batch #3 which has taken considerably longer than anticipated but it ensures less issues upon reception.
Batch #3 Domestic - All Units Have Shipped or Are Packaged And to be Picked Up in the Morning .  General transit times are 5 business days or less.
Batch #3 International - There are 220 international orders in Batch #3 and 150+ have left the building.  The remaining amount should be done by weeks end.
Batch #4 Should start moving this weekend.  About 60% of the pledgers in this batch are international.  All of Batch #4 are TwoUps which does streamline the process a little.
All filament is being shipped at the same time as the rest of the package when possible.  If more than 1 roll is purchased at a time the second and subsequent rolls are shipped in a separate box.
There are some folks that opted for additional options like filament and a heated bed upgrade and have not paid the invoice yet.  Please be watching your e-mail for a payment reminder if you have not paid yet.
*Acrylic Versions:*As some of you may have noticed we have started selling acrylic versions in various colors through our site.  These are cosmetic upgrades only and do not improve the performance of the printer at all.  A la carte acrylic frames will be added to the store shortly so that you can do the cosmetic upgrade if you like for the same additional price as if you ordered one complete ie you will not be penalized for backing us on Kickstarter, in fact we will probably send out a coupon code for a discount to our backers at the conclusion of the campaign  :Smile:   The sleeving, custom shaft coupler etc. will also all be available a la carte in the coming days.
OneUp Acrylic Colors

----------


## SimianSteam

When will web site orders start shipping? It said "June delivery" when I ordered, but that seems unlikely.

----------


## KnightStalkerBob

I ordered my 2up just after the kickstarter ended, with a quoted shipping date of March. Hope it makes the cut for "batch #4"...

----------


## SimianSteam

I'm trying to cancel mine. The more I read the less I believe their shipping dates. Went ahead and ordered the parts for a Prusa i3 Rework.

Maybe someone from QU-BD will see this and process my refund. I've contacted them three times in the past seven days and no response. 48 hour turnaround on tickets my rear end.

----------


## randycastell

As a professional, I was concerned with the way orders were being handled for a tool I required for production, but sometimes you gotta just keep the faith, especially when you really believe in something or someone, or if the specs are really good/price is low and the value is great. Well, I received an email that that my 2up has shipped and is in transit. I ordered on 4/29/14. Great news. Not bad at all really for a new product from a tiny start-up. I'll post first impressions when I receive the unit.

----------


## KnightStalkerBob

Received mine Thursday (6/19/2014). Box was a bit beat up on one end, on opening, found this is the end they inserted a very small bit of paper as wadding. Of no use at all. Will update after inventory and build.

----------


## randycastell

> As a professional, I was concerned with the way orders were being handled for a tool I required for production, but sometimes you gotta just keep the faith, especially when you really believe in something or someone, or if the specs are really good/price is low and the value is great. Well, I received an email that that my 2up has shipped and is in transit. I ordered on 4/29/14. Great news. Not bad at all really for a new product from a tiny start-up. I'll post first impressions when I receive the unit.


Received mine last week. Busted box. 5 Missing bolts (small and large metric and SAE), missing weird metric set scew, missing critical bushing/spacer ( one of the blue plastic items),  missing wire couplers. Improperly machined or unfinished machining on 1 MDF/melamine part (notches and thru holes) Several trips to a hardware supplier and my shop enabled us to complete the build. My brightest engineering student and I required 16 hour of his time and my time combined to assemble. The melamine over MDF material of the chassis and structural components is pure garbage and not up to the task of being the framework for a machine with moving parts. The idea is even absurd: some parts were worn after just assembling the unit. Incredulous that this material was chosen by the company. 12 hours into downloading drivers, running tests, diagnosing problems, problem solving and more tests have thus far failed to yield any good prints. The x axis is off calibration and we are at this point unable to resolve this defect. It shocks me that there is absolutely no printed material packaged with the unit. Nothing, even a business card: there is absolutely no information that accompanies the broken box of deficient parts. I  believe my firm was duped by some folks who I can classify as swindlers. This assemblage of parts and trash is not a viable printer by any means. I will not be able to keep this opinion to myself.

----------


## KnightStalkerBob

> Received mine Thursday (6/19/2014). Box was a bit beat up on one end, on opening, found this is the end they inserted a very small bit of paper as wadding. Of no use at all. Will update after inventory and build.


Finished my inventory. All parts are supplied as listed in the assy instructions, except for the build platform. As I bought the heated bed, no problem. Will update again on (during?) assembly.

----------


## KnightStalkerBob

Assembled mine finally. Found two defective parts: fan and one stepper motor. Submitted trouble ticket. Let's see how long it takes for a response/corrective action.

----------


## bernardand

Hope it makes the cut for "batch #4"...

----------

